# FreeBSD 8.2R i386 iSCSI problems



## tajudd (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Having problems discovering iSCSI devices over a local LAN, the two boxes are on the same switch and can ping and telnet each other for connectivity.  However, iscontrol(8) cannot discover the LUNs offered by the target server.

Standard i386 FreeBSD host with iscsi_initiator(4) loaded as kernel module
FreeNAS 0.7.2 full OS loaded on another PC
i386 host cannot discover LUNs hosted by FreeNAS, and times out (recvpdu: Socket is not connected).  I can attack a ktrace if it'd help.  FreeNAS has no problem discovering or using LUNs on windows boxen to same subnet.

i386 host is dual subnetted, public IPs + RFC1918 addresses on same NIC re0(4).  The two subnets don't meet (or cross over another).  Firewalls were disabled both ends with no different results.  Manually setting some variables to iscontrol(8) doesn't help.  I'm out of ideas and this is beginning to worry me


----------

